

31 Steps to a Financial Tuneup - wqfeng
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/03/24/your-money/financial-tuneup-checklist.html?ref=your-money

======
GFischer
I work for an insurance company and I can confirm the part about shopping for
new home and auto insurances (at least the company I work for has a very
significant discount if you have both at the same company).

OTOH I didn't want to raise my auto insurance deductible... in my case the
savings was 1/5th of the amount the deductible went up... it depends on
whether you're confident you won't get to use the policy.

